# 120 with HD for life?



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

If I change my package to the 120 and add HD for life what HD channels do I get? Just HD versions of the same 120 channels? Would I get HDnet or HDtheater?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HDNet is included at the HD120 level ... HD Theater is a DISH Platinum channel (although a test uplink of HD Theater is available on 5710).

But generally, "HD 120 Free" is the available HD versions of channels in "AT 120".


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

archer75,

I have provided a link where you can compare the different package in HD. The 120 package has the same HD channels but without the RSN channels, FSC, and Fuel TV. As James Long stated, HD Theater is available in the DISH Platinum package

http://www.dishnetwork.com/hdtv/default.aspx


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hmmm....I have the dish america package but i've always gotten HD Theater. I'm also getting nat geo and style now but i'm thinking that must be a free preview.

It seems adding 120 and HD for life will cost me an additional $10/month over what I pay now and a 2 year commitment. Looks like additional channels I get are MTV, FX and nick(east). Not sure if it's worth it. I'll look more closely at the list.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

archer75 said:


> Hmmm....I have the dish america package but i've always gotten HD Theater. I'm also getting nat geo and style now but i'm thinking that must be a free preview.
> 
> It seems adding 120 and HD for life will cost me an additional $10/month over what I pay now and a 2 year commitment. Looks like additional channels I get are MTV, FX and nick(east). Not sure if it's worth it. I'll look more closely at the list.


There is never a commitment with programming changes. It would cost more to upgrade to the AT120 package but not commitment unless you are upgrading equipment.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

There appears to be a 2 year commitment if you pick HD Free for life. Though there is the option of paying $99 up front to avoid that commitment.

I read it here: http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/free-hdtv/default.aspx


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

archer75 said:


> There appears to be a 2 year commitment if you pick HD Free for life. Though there is the option of paying $99 up front to avoid that commitment.
> 
> I read it here: http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/free-hdtv/default.aspx


You are correct, certain accounts would have this commitment. I did not think about the Free HD for Life Promotion. Thank you!


----------

